# تستطيع ان تصمم اي قطعة مكانيكية بواسطة برنامج جديد



## أبو نهاد (10 مارس 2008)

وداعا للبرامج المعقدة ولبرامج غير ميكانيكية واهلا ببرنامجنا الميانيكي 
CATIA V5R10






تستطيع ان تصمم اي قطعة مكانيكة بواسطة برنامج جديد المسماة catia 
وهو برنامج الاضخم في تصميم القطعة على مستوى العالم .............
اذا اردت ان تتعلم طريقة استخدام البرنامج عليك مراجعة ملتقى برامج الهندسة 
الموجود في الصفحة الرئيسة للمنتدى بالعنوان 
"بامكاني ان اعلم استخدام catia لمن يريد"
واقرأ ما هو مطلوب منك ​مع تحياتي 
مهندس ابو نهاد​


----------



## أبو نهاد (10 مارس 2008)

برنامج رهيب لدرجة انك قادر على ان تصمم ربوت و تحركه


----------



## أبو نهاد (11 مارس 2008)

.............. وينك يا شباب ميكاترونكس انتو اكثر ناس محتاجينه لهذا برنامج


----------



## اديسون المصرى (15 مارس 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (2 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا.... جهد رائع


----------



## حجازى ياسر (7 أبريل 2008)

feeeen elbarnamag


----------



## محمد الدمنهوري (25 أغسطس 2008)

ألف شكر .............. ولكن فين البرنامج
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm
http://www.rasoulallah.net/


----------

